# Little sketch for LSS



## Rob (Apr 3, 2015)

I like the fact that this inexpensive strings library has put a special attention to the gentle side of strings, sordinos and sul tasto... I've put together a little piece with violins, violas and cellos, to test the library. There's also a flute, a clarinet, bassoon and a horn from vsl se...

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Sketch.mp3


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 3, 2015)

That is lovely, Rob.


----------



## Rob (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you, Hannes


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, very nice, Rob!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Apr 4, 2015)

Lovely build


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 4, 2015)

As usual, I like your writing. I also like the woodwinds but the strings? They don't seem open enough for me. The space doesn't seem quite right.

Roberto, thanks for sharing,

Ray


----------



## Rob (Apr 4, 2015)

thanks guys!

@Ray I guess you talk about reverberation, or do you mean "open" in terms of frequencies or stereo spread?


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 4, 2015)

Very nice sound and composition. I can always count on your work being a good download. 

Mahlon


----------



## Rob (Apr 4, 2015)

Mahlon @ 4th April 2015 said:


> Very nice sound and composition. I can always count on your work being a good download.
> 
> Mahlon



and I can always count on your kindness Mahlon...


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 4, 2015)

Rob, in the very past...: Did you do a piece with GPO?

If so, I am sure it sounds great!

o-[][]-o


----------



## micrologus (Apr 4, 2015)

I love the balance in the orchestration. Very expressive!


----------



## paoling (Apr 23, 2015)

that's simply pure beauty.


----------



## atw (Oct 21, 2015)

Rob said:


> I like the fact that this inexpensive strings library has put a special attention to the gentle side of strings, sordinos and sul tasto... I've put together a little piece with violins, violas and cellos, to test the library. There's also a flute, a clarinet, bassoon and a horn from vsl se...
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Sketch.mp3



Beautiful composition, Rob.
All strings are from LSS or do you have layered other strings ?

Thank you


----------



## Saxer (Oct 21, 2015)

wonderful deep and emotional music! and the sordinos sound beautifully old fashioned. love it!


----------



## Rob (Oct 25, 2015)

atw said:


> Beautiful composition, Rob.
> All strings are from LSS or do you have layered other strings ?
> 
> Thank you



Thank you atw, that was all LSS strings...


----------



## Rob (Oct 25, 2015)

Saxer said:


> wonderful deep and emotional music! and the sordinos sound beautifully old fashioned. love it!



Thank you man


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 25, 2015)

Rob said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> @Ray I guess you talk about reverberation, or do you mean "open" in terms of frequencies or stereo spread?


Rob,
haven't seen you around for a while. To be honest my comments on the space back in April seem truly irrelevant now so just ignore that bit. As I think back to then I remember having a minor blip in my feeling of wellness which has been addressed and now...... I'm generally relaxed  Old Ray says great job Old Bob


----------



## Gerald (Oct 25, 2015)

Very nce score Rob, but LSS.... LA strings?


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 25, 2015)

Gerald said:


> Very nce score Rob, but LSS.... LA strings?


http://www.ariasounds.com/kontakt_london_symphonic_strings_sample_library.html
London Symphonic Strings.
Best,
Anders


----------



## thov72 (Oct 26, 2015)

beautiful!
May I ask what you used on those strings (Compresson,Reverb etc.) ?


----------



## Carles (Oct 27, 2015)

Beautiful writing Rob.
I had a listen a couple days ago but couldn't reply at that moment, sorry. I'll look forward to listen more stuff from you.


----------

